# NY Drain cleaning?



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

Do you need a license in NY to do drain cleaning?

I have always wondered that......


----------



## PipemanNYC (Nov 21, 2008)

Not in the 5 boroughs .. but you need insurance . not sure about any other parts of the state


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks man!


----------



## muck (Oct 10, 2008)

i dont think you need to be licensed here either


----------



## ROTOR KING (Oct 7, 2008)

In quebec,you don t need a lisence,but basically,you can only snake a drain through a clean out. you can t remove a toilet,cut a pipe, dismantle the p trap,etc,does it work the same way in your area.


----------

